# The dreaded Swimsuit Season!



## ayce (Apr 20, 2006)

So where are you ladies shopping for your swimsuits? I got something off VS.com but want to try others. I'm into the hibiscus/hawaiian prints and sliding triangles so I checked out Op and Roxy.

Any other sites that you know of?=) Please share!!


----------



## Lil_Claude (Apr 20, 2006)

I like http://www.venusswimwear.com


----------



## Tesia (Apr 20, 2006)

Delias

Jcrew

alloy

Mandee isnt that bad either


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't worn a bathing suit since I was like 11, &amp; I don't plan on starting now! lol But www.carabella.com has some nice ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 20, 2006)

try bestswimwear.com

has tons of diff. brands........sunset separates are my fav.


----------



## Becka (Apr 20, 2006)

i HATE bathing suit shopping. SO depressing I almost feel like crying after


----------



## lainey (Apr 21, 2006)

http://www.venusswimwear.com/ is amazing! I'm going to be getting something from there!

http://www.venusswimwear.com/viewpro...DisplayID=4999

the top and shorts

has anyone from canada ordered from there? they don't deal with customs beforehand (like Amazon does)?

I might ship it to a friend and have him bring it over for me lol


----------



## Becka (Apr 21, 2006)

Lainey, in Canada you should try La Vien Rose, I really think they're the best


----------



## lainey (Apr 21, 2006)

do they have more selection in stores? their websites don't have much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and i want enhancers since i don't have much ^_~


----------



## Becka (Apr 21, 2006)

some of their stores are dedicated to swimwear only, here where i am anyway. they have really large selections of mix and match tops and bottoms


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 21, 2006)

oh, my god. same here!

ayce, how do you like VS bathingsuits? they're so gorgeous, but every person i've seen them on in "real life", it looks sooooooooooooooo gross!

surprisingly (well, kinda), target has SUCH cute bathingsuits this year!! afforable, too, obviously.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 21, 2006)

I freaking hate buying swimsuits, I have worn the same TYR black crop tankini for the past couple summers.

VS swimsuits are so pretty in the catalog, I've never seen a "regular" person pull one off though. The cuts are just not flattering unless you are completely lean with no fat pockets.

I did notice target had some cute swimsuits when I went with my sister, some of them are totally unwearable if you have any boobs though! tiny tiny tops.


----------



## lainey (Apr 21, 2006)

do you know if there's a special name for the swim suit only tore...?

that way I can try to find it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Apr 21, 2006)

I totally recommend VS bikinis if you can pull it off.

My bikini days are numbered, I only have one remaining, and its VS. I've tried on other bikinis but none do me any justice, yes I still feel I can wear my VS one. When I was lucky enough to look good in them all the time tho I swore by VS ones. I found that other brands do compare as far as quality goes, but with VS suits they always looked more flattering for some reason, I think its in the design/cut.


----------



## Becka (Apr 21, 2006)

I'd think you should phone the actual store and ask if they have swimsuits. I'm saying this coz up here almost all the stores have some swimsuits, but some only a little selection. You'd want to make sure you ask if them if they have a LARGE collection and are they one of those stores that specializes in swimwear


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 21, 2006)

Every summer i shop at VS for bathing suits because i'm sure to find something that fits my body type perfectly. I'm a 32D up top, 26 waist and 36 hips so i'm generally pretty small but, top heavy and i refuse to buy a '' small '' bathing suit and have my breasts all out in some extra small bikini top lol Also i have stretch marks on my hips and they have the cutest boy shorts/skirt sets.. i love the '' full figure '' bathing suits that they have.. because they carry 32D's which are VERY hard to find.


----------



## Maja (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm about the same size as you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also have problems finding swimsuits. They usually don't sell tops and bottoms separately here, so buying swimsuits really sucks for me.

I'm thinking about ordering some VS, although shipping costs are insane. :scream3:


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 26, 2006)

I love bikini's I shop all over for mine, unfortunately there's very few times I get to wear them, usually once on a summer hol! I too hate the S, M, L swim suit sizes because you usually end up with the top being too small.


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 26, 2006)

i think all swimsuits are made so 90% of your boob hangs out!!!!!! i have yet to find a top that has full coverage,I'm a 34DD and nothing ever fits!!!


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 26, 2006)

I really wish they would sell the tops and bottoms seperately!! That would make bathing suit shopping so much easier.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 26, 2006)

I try on every swimsuit I like in the mall and pray one of them fits! lol

*mac-whore* -- lots of times in the mall you can buy swimsuit pieces separately, and you can at VS too, or at least you could 2 years ago when I last bought a swimsuit! I ordered one from VS that didn't fit, but the top came in bra sizes so obviously you had to order that separately from the bottoms! (But I'm closest to a size 36AA and they don't have sizes like that!) And the suit I did end up buying (at Kohl's), I bought the top two sizes larger than the bottoms. Not because my boobs are big, sadly, but because my ribcage is too wide and the swimsuit just had a clasp instead of a tie -- I think the size 6 and 8 were made for girls with a 32 or 34 bra size, so I had to buy a 10! At least it was stretchy enough that I still filled out the top, if I left in the little bit of removable padding anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As far as styles go, I love halter tops, they are so flattering for my figure and give me cleavage I never knew I had! Bottoms are tough for me, because I hate super-low rise bottoms (ie, anything that fits below my hipbone!) and boyshorts (I think they make me look like I'm 12 -- I already have the figure of a 12-year-old) which is ALL I could find in the Junior's section last time I went shopping. I managed to find some more mid-rise bikini bottoms in the Misses section at Kohl's though! And colors are more important to me than patterns -- there are a limited number of colors that look good on my super pale skin, and I usually stick to some sort of bright blue or turquoise, maybe with some other colors mixed in. I've tried on a few orange suits that don't look too bad on me either.

I hate shopping for swimsuits and since I rarely wear one (like, just a few days each summer!) so I refuse to buy a new one until the one I have either falls apart or becomes way out of style!


----------



## cracottepink (Apr 26, 2006)

hi ,you could check tahitistreet.com,nice selection,hope it help,bye, :laughing:


----------



## quinonespearl (Apr 27, 2006)

Try...

Venusswimwear.com


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 27, 2006)

T.J. Maxx and Marshall's. I have a tiny chest and last year I found a halter tankini at Marshall's-the top and bottom seperately were $6 and $3, so it was only $9! At T.J. Maxx last year I found a tankini in another style (idk what it's called) and it was $12.99 for the top and bottom together. And this year I bought a Tommy Bahamas bikini for $25 at T.J. Maxx. All three flatter my practically non-existent chest, so I love hitting the jackpot at those stores!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 28, 2006)

I love shopping for bikinis always so many I want to buy though don't get any chance to wear them unless I go away.

Lasy tear I bought around 20 for my 2 weeks holiday which 5 of them days at least I never would have even got to wear one but I still took all 20 with me, I love a good choice :whistling:

I remember seeing loads of real nice ones in victorias secret when I was in the US


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 29, 2006)

Holy cow, 20 swimsuits?!?! Most swimsuits are so darn expensive I cringe to just buy one!! Why do two tiny pieces of fabric have to cost $50 or more anyway?? (I was so lucky when I bought my last suit -- the one suit in the whole mall that fit the way I liked was on sale for $36 for both pieces together! That never happens to me! lol)


----------

